# Solved: Sync Issue with Palm E2 and Lotus Organizer



## SunLaker (Nov 25, 2009)

I sync my Palm Pilot Tungsten E2 with Lotus Organizer 6.1. Running on XP SP3. It has been working just fine until spouse got a new Windows7 machine and couldn't sync his Palm. I added his user to my system. Now my won't sync the calendar. My Palm calendar is now empty, but everything else syncs fine. It says it is doing it successfully, but only takes .4 seconds.

I have reinstalled the Palm Software (Hot Sync), I have changed every configuration I can find in the PDASync (Laplink) and in the Palm Desktop and nothing will put my calendar back. I have told Organizer to overwrite Palm, but nothing works. (And, yes, I removed his user from my machine) When we tried to sync his, the calendar didn't update, but at least his didn't empty like mine did. I depend on this little bugger daily, and can't be without it.

Need suggestions.


----------



## SunLaker (Nov 25, 2009)

I have solved my own problem. I restored the computer to the previous day and all is well. 

Thank you.


----------

